

Ask HN: Mesos vs. OpenStack - nogox

This is a question of who will win the private cloud war? mesos+docker or openstack? love to hear more thoughts.
======
SEJeff
This is kind of the wrong question. You can trivially run openstack ontop of
mesos and vice versa.

Mesos is bigger on services, openstack is bigger on virtual machines. They are
different solutions for overlapping, but fundamentally different problems.

Here is an example of Ebay running mesos ontop of openstack:

[http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2014/04/04/delivering-ebays-
ci-s...](http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2014/04/04/delivering-ebays-ci-solution-
with-apache-mesos-part-i/#.U9qEHnVdWEJ)

~~~
nogox
Why not mesos+docker running on all HWs, which eliminates the point of running
openstack at all. Google has been doing this for yrs.

~~~
dennybritz
Google has been running docker for years? I kind of doubt that ;)

~~~
nogox
borg+container, they are not fan of hypervisor, thus guess they are not fan of
openstack as well.

~~~
presspot
borg+container == mesos+docker+kubernetes-on-mesos

~~~
nogox
well, the point is that why you need openstack sincere the fullstack is there
like you suggested?

